# Refund for missing HD channels. (Was:Directv HDTV Owners)



## Jasen (Mar 21, 2006)

I just found this artical about the new HD-DVR

DIRECTV HDTV Owners: Want a Refund?
The satcaster is providing monthly refunds to high-def owners calling to complain about dropped channels.
By Phillip Swann

http://www.tvpredictions.com/directvrefund101506.htm


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

thanks for the post, but usually if i ever have any problems i jsut call retention and they hook me up. this year in a sense i'm geting NFLST SUPERFAN for free cause i have 2 $10 credits on my bill every month. i chose the 4 pay option for the NFLST SF, so i only pay like $4 a month for superfan.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Jasen said:


> I just found this artical about the new HD-DVR


Doesn't have a thing to do with the HD-DVR (either of them). It's about Sunday Ticket and the HD channels, a programming issue.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I did this the second blackout weekend. $5 off for 6 months. Better than nothing.


----------



## tstarn (Oct 1, 2006)

dervari said:


> I did this the second blackout weekend. $5 off for 6 months. Better than nothing.


Sure is. I just sent an email, too much hassle to call.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

What is the plan for this problem anyway? Yesterday I was in front of the HDTV and a floor away from the pc when talking on the phone with a buddy about the weather for today. I said hey, I can get the weather on D* Interactive. Well, no, I couldn't, because like the HD channels the Interactive stuff is turned off on Sundays. Not a major issue because I just had to walk upstairs to the pc, but still. I expected it to be there and it wasn't. Will the new sats take care of this or do we have to wait for MPEG4 to be rolled out completely across the country first?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

The new sats in '07 will (should?) take care of the problem.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have two issues with this article:

1) Because of it, people who where *ACTUALLY!!!!* effected by the droping of the channel, may eventual *NOT* be able to get the credit.

Why! There are going to be a LARGE amount of people, that just want a credit (Aka something for free), that where not effected by the temporary channel drop. And eventaully DirecTV is going to stop giving the credit.

2) This is WEEK 6 that this has been going on... and in the article, it was conviently excluded on WHY it when to HDNet one week, and Universal another... AKA, so that the NASCAR Events could be shown.

Also that was excluded from the article that each of those carriers *AGREED* to 8 hour blackout.

My Take, I realy wish DirecTV would have just credited $0.02 (rounded) for each day the content was actually "missed"


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Is there a reason why DirecTv has to drop an HD channel to provide the bandwidth for NFLST? Why can't they just reduce a whole bunch of PPV SD channels to get the bandwidth. Afterall, the same PPVs are on multiple channels, just reduce this number for Sunday. Or is this an SD/HD thing?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> Is there a reason why DirecTv has to drop an HD channel to provide the bandwidth for NFLST? Why can't they just reduce a whole bunch of PPV SD channels to get the bandwidth. Afterall, the same PPVs are on multiple channels, just reduce this number for Sunday. Or is this an SD/HD thing?


They already do drop a bulk of the PPV.
They also drop the MIX channels (Except for the Sunday Ticket one), and the active content.

They also increase the compression on some of the other SD networks.
And halt software upgrade pushes during the Sunday Ticket period.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I Merged the two threads together, that where on this topic.

Earl


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow, I had heard they were using a bunch of their bandwidth for HD NFLST. I didn't realize they are maxing it out THAT much!! Selfishly I'm happy because I get to watch my Cowboys in HD every Sunday, but it sucks that so much other stuff has to suffer and get cut back. No wonder they are pushing MPEG4 so hard.


----------



## skakusha (Sep 16, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> Wow, I had heard they were using a bunch of their bandwidth for HD NFLST. I didn't realize they are maxing it out THAT much!! Selfishly I'm happy because I get to watch my Cowboys in HD every Sunday, but it sucks that so much other stuff has to suffer and get cut back. No wonder they are pushing MPEG4 so hard.


I agree. . . it's all about watching the Dallas Cowboys for me here in Miami. Especially after the weekly performances of the Dolphins. :grin:

By the way Mike, nice avatar.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

Honestly it just seems like the usual lineup of people who think they are so special, better than everyone else and should get paid for it.


----------



## randyk47 (Aug 21, 2006)

One of the main reasons I've stuck with D* over the years is the NFL ST. I follow a couple of teams that certainly aren't local and the only reliable way for me to see their games is D*. Quite frankly I couldn't honestly call D* and complain about the loss of some channel I have no intension on watching while NFL ST is on. Might feel differently if my wife was looking to watch "WHATEVER" TV and it was pulled in favor of NFL ST but that hasn't happened so far.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> so that the NASCAR Events could be shown.


Which is why I won't be asking for a credit. I applaud D* for listening to us NASCAR fans and leaving TNT-HD up for those two weeks.


----------



## Mindhaz (Sep 25, 2006)

I would have never noticed the missing channels without reading it here. I pay the $9.99 for ESPN/ESPN2. I can count on one hand the number of times I have watched those other HD channels. I think $9.99 is too much, but that's just the way it is. I think DTV should include these free on the Premier package. I guess then everyone would want $50 credits.

Maybe they could eliminate the 100 PPV channels, the 20 shopping channels, the 20 religious channels (church is over by 12 right), and the other dozen or so DTV advertising channels. I could do without these every day.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

I didn't even know this was happening until I read the article. Doesn't bother me though as I'm glued to the NFL channels every week. Especially if my Chargers are on. 

One thing I did notice is that while D* will black out a game on a standard definition channel if a local station is carrying it, the HD channel isn't blacked out.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

So let's see: HD pkg is $9.99 per month!
for that we get what 7 HD chnls?
so that works out to be aprox $1.42 a mnth per chnl?
lets call it .5 a day for each chnl!

4 days a mnth! I think subs to the HD pkg deserve a .20 cents a mnth rebate during football season! That sounds reasonable! 

I can see people getting credits for legitimate things, but this is rediculous! TNTHD is mostly uprezed crap anyway!!!


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

I called the 1st time they pulled tnt-hd and complained. I told them I was cancelling and going with another DBS provider being they also had more HD channels, no contracts etc. They offered me credits and hbo/showtime free for 6 months so I could have those 2 HD channels. I stayed with them and now in early DEC I'll have locals in HD as well. I can't get them OTA being too far from the broadcast towers.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Bully for you.

And I mean bully. Bullying them out of stuff for a channel worth about 5 cents.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Bully for you.
> 
> And I mean bully. Bullying them out of stuff for a channel worth about 5 cents.


You don't get it do you? I pay extra for the HD package regardless if the channel is overezed crap. Nascar races look very good compared to a SD channel on my widescreen. Right now any little HD I can get I'll take. If I wasn't paying extra then I wouldn't have said a word. They offered me something to keep me becasue I was going to cancel. I wasn't looking for a handout. Them dropping HD package channels was the deal breaker for me. At the time for all anyone knew TNT-HD was being pulled every Sunday while NFL Sunday ticket was on. I could have said thanks , but I am still leaving. I chose to stick around to see what they did in regards to my locals and HD. My gut feeling was right and as soon as I get my locals in HD this December I am dropping the 9.99 HD package. It's simple don't take away what someone pays extra for even if it's crap.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

markrubi said:


> You don't get it do you? I pay extra for the HD package regardless if the channel is overezed crap. Nascar races look very good compared to a SD channel on my widescreen. Right now any little HD I can get I'll take. If I wasn't paying extra then I wouldn't have said a word. They offered me something to keep me becasue I was going to cancel. I wasn't looking for a handout. Them dropping HD package channels was the deal breaker for me. At the time for all anyone knew TNT-HD was being pulled every Sunday while NFL Sunday ticket was on. I could have said thanks , but I am still leaving. I chose to stick around to see what they did in regards to my locals and HD. My gut feeling was right and as soon as I get my locals in HD this December I am dropping the 9.99 HD package. It's simple don't take away what someone pays extra for even if it's crap.


They did a very poor job at communicating what was happening. But remember, TNTHD was added without any increase in the HD package price. And the fact that TNT agreed to dropping the HD channel for these periods.

But as Earl mentioned, loosing one HD channel for one day a week for 16 weeks, to me, isn't that huge a deal. But then again I do watch ST, so I'm a bit biased on that side.


----------



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

If losing one channel is not a big deal they could just leave one game off every Sunday and I wouldn't be losing a channel I pay for every month. Pulling any channels off that customers subscribe to and pay for monthly is wrong.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> They did a very poor job at communicating what was happening.


Absolutely. Had they made it known when it was added that they would drop it on Sunday's during the season I would have kept my E* HD only package for TNT's NASCAR coverage.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Let's face it, NFL Sunday Ticket, drives D*! It probably accounts for a majority of thier subscriber base! So if taking down 1 HD channel for 6 or 7 hrs pisses off a few _whinning b%tch&$_ I'm sure they don't mind giving some credits, cause they know where their real income comes from!


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

As long as they do not pull Discovery HD, the local networks or the SciFi channel, I will not be seeking any refund(s) from them.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> But remember, TNTHD was added without any increase in the HD package price. And the fact that TNT agreed to dropping the HD channel for these periods.


Off topic, but does anyone else find TNTHD a joke? Or am I not just using viewing it properly? It's just distorted along the edges of the picture. I can't even watch it.

Back on topic, I think I posted in this thread earlier, but the post was deleted?


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

BillyT2002 said:


> As long as they do not pull Discovery HD, the local networks or the SciFi channel, I will not be seeking any refund(s) from them.


Is SciFi in HD?


----------



## naijai (Aug 19, 2006)

911medic said:


> Off topic, but does anyone else find TNTHD a joke? Or am I not just using viewing it properly? It's just distorted along the edges of the picture. I can't even watch it.
> 
> Back on topic, I think I posted in this thread earlier, but the post was deleted?


Why is it off topic the price wasnt increased when TNT-HD was added and then it was $10.99 and then it was reduced also to $9.99


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

I meant my question about TNTHD's distorted picture was off-topic.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

911medic said:


> Is SciFi in HD?


No, not yet. I have not heard any info on them launching one anytime soon either.


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

PoitNarf said:


> No, not yet. I have not heard any info on them launching one anytime soon either.


I didn't think so.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

skakusha said:


> By the way Mike, nice avatar.




I've used NFLST a few times already this year, this past weekend being one of them. It costs wayyyyy too much, but when I need it, it's worth it!


----------



## NurseDave (Aug 20, 2006)

:nono: This would make sense if people went with D* because of those the programming on those channels at those times. Since most of the HD stuff is broadcast over and over, just record it when it's being broadcast and watch it when football is on. Maybe D* should use that in their customer service, "What is being blacked out is just stuff that has been on the last two weeks anyway."


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

911medic said:


> Off topic, but does anyone else find TNTHD a joke?


Other than when they are doing real HD, it is indeed a joke; a bad joke.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

harsh said:


> Other than when they are doing real HD, it is indeed a joke; a bad joke.


Maybe they should re-position themselves as TNT-HQ. HQ = High Quality


----------



## mluntz (Jul 13, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> But remember, TNTHD was added without any increase in the HD package price.


So what does that mean? Should D* raise the package price every time they add a new channel? That'll make everyone real happy!


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

I've noticed that the picture quality on the NFL Sunday Ticket SD channels has deteriorated. They are compressing it to the point that the picture is noticably fuzzy on many of those channels. That should not be the case for a $200 programming package.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

adkcek said:


> If losing one channel is not a big deal *they could just leave one game off every Sunday* and I wouldn't be losing a channel I pay for every month. Pulling any channels off that customers subscribe to and pay for monthly is wrong.


Are you serious?? If that happend buidlings would burn..

And if happened to be the beloved Steelers building would burn and heads would role.:eek2:


----------



## 911medic (Aug 28, 2006)

harsh said:


> Other than when they are doing real HD, it is indeed a joke; a bad joke.


When do they do "real" HD? I've only seen the distorted-picture version.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

adkcek said:


> If losing one channel is not a big deal they could just leave one game off every Sunday and I wouldn't be losing a channel I pay for every month. Pulling any channels off that customers subscribe to and pay for monthly is wrong.


No your suggestion that they pull one game Sunday a week is _wrong_!!


----------



## jimbo09 (Sep 26, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> So let's see: HD pkg is $9.99 per month!
> for that we get what 7 HD chnls?
> so that works out to be aprox $1.42 a mnth per chnl?
> lets call it .5 a day for each chnl!
> ...


I don't like that math, 'cuz they could drop only a small percentage of the total channels, and I'd have "nothing" to watch. It's like when they say there are 200+ channels. Sure there are, but I only watch about 30 on a regular basis, like most other people.

I say drop all of the church and shopping channels, and all of those credits can go to people who have to actually go to the store or actually go to church that day.


I see what you are saying, though. If you aren't affected, don't complain just to get the credit:nono2:


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

We had this issue with PPV last year. I called and complained because the TIVO said something was playing so the wife and I sat down for a nice Sunday afternoon movie only to see a black screen. What really pissed me off was the TIVO said the movie was going to be playing, I think that if the movie hadn't been listed, we wouldn't have been so mad. We never got a credit though.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

They only had 8 HD games instead of the usual 9 this week, yet they pulled an HD channel anyway.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

JohnH said:


> They only had 8 HD games instead of the usual 9 this week, yet they pulled an HD channel anyway.


Not really. They have all the HD games on that are produced by CBS and Fox. There are only 8 this week.

As for pulling an NFL HD channel as someone else suggested. Ain't gonna happen. Those games cost more than the channels they pull. They bring in more money and killing a 24/7 channel for 8 hours is a lot less percentage wise than killing one of 7, 8 or 9 games each week.

Let the whining continue.....


----------



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> No your suggestion that they pull one game Sunday a week is _wrong_!!


I don't see much difference in what they pull off because they are still screwing someone out of programming they paid for. You feel the games are more important and I feel otherwise. I didn't realize the programming I subscribed to was in a bidding war on the weekends.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

adkcek said:


> I don't see much difference in what they pull off because they are still screwing someone out of programming they paid for. You feel the games are more important and I feel otherwise. I didn't realize the programming I subscribed to was in a bidding war on the weekends.


Are you paying $300 over 4 months for the HD channel they pull? HD package is what now, $9.99/mo? NFLST is $200 for the season plus $99 for SF which gives you HD.

I don't know what channel they pulled this past week, but can you let us know what you missed watching in HD this last Sunday? A rerun of Knight Rider?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> Not really. They have all the HD games on that are produced by CBS and Fox. There are only 8 this week.
> 
> As for pulling an NFL HD channel as someone else suggested. Ain't gonna happen. Those games cost more than the channels they pull. They bring in more money and killing a 24/7 channel for 8 hours is a lot less percentage wise than killing one of 7, 8 or 9 games each week.
> 
> Let the whining continue.....


Whining my ass. If they do not use all 9 assigned NFL HD channels, there is no need to pull the HD channel they pulled and that is a fact.


----------



## adkcek (Oct 16, 2006)

Wolffpack said:


> Are you paying $300 over 4 months for the HD channel they pull? HD package is what now, $9.99/mo? NFLST is $200 for the season plus $99 for SF which gives you HD.
> 
> I don't know what channel they pulled this past week, but can you let us know what you missed watching in HD this last Sunday? A rerun of Knight Rider?


Anyone that would pay that much to watch a sport full of criminals will never understand that my complaint is I am not getting what I paid for. I will be switching to Dish as soon as I have to trade in my Tivo anyway so enjoy your football monopoly and the ever increasing price.


----------



## btalbott (Oct 15, 2006)

To each their own, but if you go to one football game (with any family members or friends), your're looking at a ton of money to have a good time.

Granted it's not a cheap package to purchase, but if you like following your favorite football teams, it's worth it (at least in my opinion).

I have a feeling HD will be pretty competitive over the next several years no matter if you go with Directv or Dish.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

adkcek said:


> Anyone that would pay that much to watch a sport full of criminals will never understand that my complaint is I am not getting what I paid for. I will be switching to Dish as soon as I have to trade in my Tivo anyway so enjoy your football monopoly and the ever increasing price.


Yea, it was heartbreaking to miss that rerun of Knight Rider or Law and Order. :hurah:


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

adkcek said:


> Anyone that would pay that much to watch a sport full of criminals will never understand that my complaint is I am not getting what I paid for. I will be switching to Dish as soon as I have to trade in my Tivo anyway so enjoy your football monopoly and the ever increasing price.


Interesting take on the sport. I just plain like football and in order for me to watch my beloved Lions screw up the 4th quarter each week, living in AZ I am forced to pay for ST.

So yes, I do not understand your complaint or the complaints of others. Again I don't know which channel was "turned off" last week but were there really shows that you were depending on seeing or is this complaint in principle only? Nothing wrong with a complaint in principle and in my mind, nothing wrong demanding a refund in principle. My only problem is with those demanding a refund simply because they think they can save a buck or two.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

bonscott87 said:


> Yea, it was heartbreaking to miss that rerun of Knight Rider or Law and Order. :hurah:


Sorry bonscott, I must correct you once again..... 

_"Yea, it was heartbreaking to miss that rerun of Knight Rider or *the Stretch-o-Vision episode of* Law and Order."_ :lol:

At least Knight Rider (as lame as that was way back then) on UHD isn't in the TNT trademarked Stretch-o-Vision. :grin:


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

How many of the people complaining about the "lost channel" on Sundays were actually going to watch something on that channel and couldn't??? This whole idea of "I pay $10 a month for these channels and if I can't get one for a few hours (when I wouldn't even be watching it anyway - it's just the principle of the thing) I want a refund" BS - get real. Take your $0.11 refund and have fun with it.

There are a lot more reasonable things to stand on your "principles" for than a few hours of rehashed reruns on TV.

How about, "I paid $300 (or $1000 or insert your price here) on an HR10-250 and now their 'upgrade' has hosed my ability to record programs and when it does, I get audio drop outs that make the viewing experience less enjoyable". That arguement I could agree with.

Sorry, one more vote for "who cares about _Knight Rider_ reruns anyway" from me.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

adkcek said:


> I don't see much difference in what they pull off because they are still screwing someone out of programming they paid for. You feel the games are more important and I feel otherwise. I didn't realize the programming I subscribed to was in a bidding war on the weekends.


It doesn't matter how you feel,:nono2: or how others feel, about the importance of the programming. The fact is D* *feels* NFL ST is thier *most* important programming! They shelled out a boatload of money to the NFL for ST, and they will keep ST subs as happy  as possible!


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

You forget the other side of this coin. If they think it's okay to take away a couple channels, what is to stop them from taking away channels we do watch?


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

iceman2a said:


> It doesn't matter how you feel,:nono2: or how others feel, about the importance of the programming. The fact is D* *feels* NFL ST is thier *most* important programming! They shelled out a boatload of money to the NFL for ST, and they will keep ST subs as happy  as possible!


Sunday Ticket *IS* the cash cow for DTV so arguments are understood in each direction. I happen to think $10 is a bit steep for the limited number of HD programming considering station(s) disappear during NFL ST.

A question for anyone who knows...

If you don't pay for the premium channels (HBO/Showtime) *BUT* you pay for the HD package do you get Show-HD and HBO-HD as part of the HD pack?


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Radio Enginerd said:


> A question for anyone who knows...
> 
> If you don't pay for the premium channels (HBO/Showtime) *BUT* you pay for the HD package do you get Show-HD and HBO-HD as part of the HD pack?


No you do not, unless I'm getting screwed....


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

AlbertZeroK said:


> You forget the other side of this coin. If they think it's okay to take away a couple channels, what is to stop them from taking away channels we do watch?


On Sunday's, the only channels I watch are ST channels 

But seriosly, it's a temporary solution to a tempory problem, *bandwith*!
Next season if all goes according to D* plans, this problem will not exisit so they will not take away anyones's channels! 
What I do think is that ST subs that do not have SF (superfan) should be demanding a refund! SD ST games are so compressed they look like crap! They deserve some credits!!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

This problem is going to be nearly non-existant comes next year.

With two new SATs up, and nearly all HD content converted to MPEG-4 (and yes that includes the Sunday Ticket Superfan).

Bandwith issues are not going to be a factor for a while... (I am sure eventually it will become a problem again)


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Mike Huss said:


> No you do not, unless I'm getting screwed....


No, you're NOT getting screwed. I have the new customer deal right now... I was just trying to rationalize keeping the HD pack when my 4 month promotion ends.

So basically you get HDNet, HDNet Movies, ESPN, ESPN-2, TNT-HD, Universal HD and Discovery HD (7 channels) for $10 a month? Wow, seems steep to me even if it's a temporary problem. Not trying to be confrontational, just trying to look at it as a everyday consumer.

I've heard you keep your locals in HD if you subscribe to SD locals.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Your HD Locals are TIED to your SD Locals...

If you have SD Locals, then you have HD Locals authorized (if you can receive them).

Cancel "Locals" you lose both SD and HD Locals.
HD Locals are NOT part of the HD Package


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

You know, that's a good point. They should throw those of us who don't feel like paying $12/month to watch the same movies over and over again a bone. They should throw in the HD HBO and SHO channels with the HD package. It might convince a few people to add the full packages of those. 

Of course I know I'm just dreaming and the only way I would ever get those channels is if I bought the HBO and SHO packages along with the HD package I already pay for, but I can dream.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your HD Locals are TIED to your SD Locals...
> 
> If you have SD Locals, then you have HD Locals authorized (if you can receive them).
> 
> ...


That is EXCELLENT! Earl you are a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Mike Huss said:


> Of course I know I'm just dreaming and the only way I would ever get those channels is if I bought the HBO and SHO packages along with the HD package I already pay for, but I can dream.


You would need to convince HBO and ShowTime to seperate the HD versions from their carraige contracts... and I am sure they would do it, but for a price which would mean that the price of the HD package goes up...


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> You would need to convince HBO and ShowTime to seperate the HD versions from their carraige contracts... and I am sure they would do it, but for a price which would mean that the price of the HD package goes up...


I suppose, didn't think of it that way. I guess it's more of their thing vs. a D* thing.

It has been nice having hockey in HD on 95 though, at least I can watch more than just Discovery HD and the occasional rare movie on HDNET Movies for my $10/month.


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Radio Enginerd said:


> So basically you get HDNet, HDNet Movies, ESPN, ESPN-2, TNT-HD, Universal HD and Discovery HD (7 channels) for $10 a month? Wow, seems steep to me even if it's a temporary problem. Not trying to be confrontational, just trying to look at it as a everyday consumer.
> 
> .


Yes, it is steep, and so is ST and SF. It's an individual choice, I choose to pay the price for ST and I chose to pay for the HD pkg because it is worth it(to me) for ESPNHD and DiscoveryHD!


----------



## Elistan98 (Sep 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> This problem is going to be nearly non-existant comes next year.
> 
> With two new SATs up, and nearly all HD content converted to MPEG-4 (and yes that includes the Sunday Ticket Superfan).
> 
> Bandwith issues are not going to be a factor for a while... (I am sure eventually it will become a problem again)


Earl I have a great amount of respect for the knowledge you bring to the forums but I dont believe we should count our sats before they are launched. Ive heard quite a bit about the 2 new sats going up next year, but what happens if it doesnt happen?

How many times was the hr20 pushed back this year?? How many launches are moved repeatedly because of weather or break downs in the shuttle or the systems. And whose to say that once the sats are in orbit they work correctly?? And there is the slight chance (im talking miniscule) that d* may decide not to launch for business reasons. If the sats are not in orbit and not working by this time next year where will we be? It seems a poor stratagey to make commitments you dont have the ability to keep. Right now people are paying for the hd package and not getting thier full benefit on sundays because D* has decided another group of people are more important. D* made commitments to both groups yet only keep thier word to one. I understand the choice, but I dont believe they did themselves any favors in placing themselves in this position.

A lot of people are signing a 2 year contract based upon the assumptions that the new sats will surpass E* in programming and quality, but what guaruntee is there that this will happen. Will they get thier money back if this doesnt happen? Im sure there is nothing in the user agreement about it. This is why im on the fence with getting a hr20 (when they become available again) or switching to E* like my father. I dont like to sign long term contracts on the basis of what is believed will happen but is not a sure thing.:nono2:


----------



## Tran Sponder (Oct 19, 2006)

From now on it will be TNT HD from 10am to 5pm est on sundays. This will probably continue until 2007.

Seperating showtime and hbo HD from it's sd counterparts will never happen. Even if show or hbo pushed it, D* would never let it happen.

Early tech adopters always pay the development costs...


----------

